# single decoy bags



## tman_ (Jan 5, 2012)

got some fully flocked dakota decoys and would like to double bag them. My question is what is the best single decoy bag and where does a guy get them from thanks.


----------



## clint_hay (Aug 25, 2010)

i do the same thing with my dakotas....i hope yours are lessers cuz the life size are a pain in the butt to double bag...

here is the site i got my bags off of

http://www.laundrybags.com/


----------



## BirdJ (Aug 24, 2011)

If you run the full body Dakota's? The size of bags you will need if you bag them with heads on is 23" wide and 36" long. Hope that helps ya?


----------



## BirdJ (Aug 24, 2011)

BirdJ said:


> If you run the full body Dakota's? The size of bags you will need if you bag them with heads on is 23" wide and 36" long. Hope that helps ya?


You might get by with a little bit smaller bags for your other decoys but at least with the long necks and aggressive you will need that size.


----------

